# Frame protection ?



## Crazy Attacker (Jan 31, 2005)

What did you use to protect the frame at the contact point where the cable touch?
I want to protect my CR1.
I ordered the Jagwire gel 
http://www.jagwireusa.com/tubetops.html
But if you have any other idea let me know!
I have 5 months to find the best protection... 
Canada is not a country for Cyclist..
Thanks guys
Stef


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Those should work well, my Nokons get here today and they come with some clear tubing to cover the housing, lets see how that works. I will post some pics later today!

K


----------



## shooey (Sep 17, 2005)

http://www.xpel.com/products/bulk.asp

You can get 3M Scotchgard film here, it would cover the front of my Aston Martin DB9 if I had one. I use 8mil material under the downtube, FD clamp area and back of the seattube and on my MTBs around the rear triangle. I use the 12mil for housing contact points and at the chainstay, this is tough stuff. I also cover the headtube with 8mil since it sees highway miles on top of the car. 

I use this stuff for car and motorcycle headlight covers, the 12mil film is amazingly resiliant. On most frames it's very difficult to even see. A few feet of goes a long way. Also great for the screen on your ipod, pda/phone, wear points on cameras and whatever else needs discrete protection. 

I have jagwire sets on my new build and think the little red protective condoms look a bit silly, almost as bad as carbon protectors.


----------



## Crazy Attacker (Jan 31, 2005)

*Installed*

Good morning all
Ok it's done, yesterday I had installed my Jagwire.
They are almost invisible. I hope that they will work well
Cheers
Stef


----------



## heckler963 (Dec 28, 2005)

*Where to get it?*



Crazy Attacker said:


> Good morning all
> Ok it's done, yesterday I had installed my Jagwire.
> They are almost invisible. I hope that they will work well
> Cheers
> Stef



mate, mind sharing where did you get the tube top? It's not avaiable from Jagwire site and ebay as well. Got it from your LBS?

Thx


----------



## SplijinX (Feb 18, 2005)

heckler963 said:


> mate, mind sharing where did you get the tube top? It's not avaiable from Jagwire site and ebay as well. Got it from your LBS?
> 
> Thx


http://www.speedgoat.com/product.asp?part=40859&cat=60&brand=124

http://aebike.com/site/page.cfm?Affiliate=1&PageID=30&SKU=CA2200


----------



## Crazy Attacker (Jan 31, 2005)

my LBS in Montréal.
He ordered it, because he didn't know the existance, but I know that Bontrager make the same thing.
To install it I used Silicon spray.
I will have to wait into the spring to test it.
Cheers


----------



## heckler963 (Dec 28, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks guys.

Shipping rate is rediculously high... the same price as 2 packs of the top tube!!!

Will ttry a DIY method until my LBS carries it


----------



## Crazy Attacker (Jan 31, 2005)

I Forgot
Bought 2 packs! because they come by 4...
And if you want to do a nice and clean job you need 5!
.... yep you need a 5th for the rear derailleur where the derailleur is fixed to the frame.
Cheers and Happy holidays season!!


----------

